# Is middle name require in visa application (Tourist Visa Subclass 600)



## Zelle (3 mo ago)

Good day,
My visa get refused because i forgot to attach the other supporting document for financial capacity.
Now, i have to do the visa application again, Should i still need to do the Biometric in VFS since i did not include the middle name on the actual biometric appointment last time and on visa application?

Appreciated your advise. Thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Pretty sure the name should agree with the name on the passport.


----------

